

Ask HN: Salary for a PHP/WordPress developer? - shire

When I see PHP jobs on craigslist the salary is much smaller than say Python or Ruby.<p>How do PHP developer&#x27;s make and what do you do as a PHP developer?<p>Are WordPress developer still needed and do they get paid good?
======
pknerd
Try to learn frameworks like Laravel

